

Ask HN: Link to recent HN submission about an AI fiction story? - irisnrt

There was a recent submission on HN (within a few weeks), which was an fictional AI story in which the protagonist is invited by his AI-programmer friend to participate in a turing test experiment, and eventually ends up discovering that he himself (the protagonist) is a computer with a planted historical memory, and hence as a result, is self-conscious.<p>Can someone please share the link to the story?<p>I tried looking through the older HN submissions, and dug up my browser history, and tried googling, but to no avail. It was a pretty impressive story, and i want to share with a friend. Thanks.
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3628887>

~~~
irisnrt
Exactly what i was looking for. Thanks!

